# Take a break from the summer heat



## Pete (Jun 16, 2021)

Take a break from the summer heat
and watch this short video
shot in -24 degree tempratures
on the start line of
2002 Yukon Quest


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2021)

I feel cooler already!


----------

